# cd burner/cd record problem

## wildcard

I'm not totally sure what to do to install my cd burner.  In my kernel I turned on scsi emulation, scsi cd support and generic scsi support.  I also added the line hdc=scsi to my grub file.  But the problem is when I run cdrecord -scan bus to see if can find my cd burner It gives me this error message

	"cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root."

I am running as root.  

Thanks 

Mike

----------

## really

shouldnt it be hdc=ide-scsi or somethin like that?

and u should chmod 666 /dev/pg*

and sg*

----------

## maor

ok i have the same problem somthing else i noticed while booting

i got msg failed to load sg.

can't do chmod cause there is no file that name.

----------

## wildcard

I'm not getting the failed to load messages but the files aren't there--are you building the scsi cd/emulation/generic devices as modules?

----------

## maor

yes build it as modules the other error when i do cdrecord -scanbus it's just like yours.

----------

## really

i have scsi emulation in kernel and

sr_mod and sg as a module.

----------

## maor

i have manage to fix the modules prob but still got that when do

as root cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a30 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 J?rg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

----------

## peschmae

are you sure you've loaded _all_ the modules?

on my pc this comes always when I plug in my usb cdrw (with scsi emulation), and the hotplug stuff hasn't yet loaded the modules

greetz peschmä

----------

## maor

 *peschmae wrote:*   

> are you sure you've loaded _all_ the modules?
> 
> on my pc this comes always when I plug in my usb cdrw (with scsi emulation), and the hotplug stuff hasn't yet loaded the modules
> 
> greetz peschmä

 

yes all the modules ok

----------

## pilla

Pay atention to this....

 *nano wrote:*   

> shouldnt it be hdc=ide-scsi or somethin like that?
> 
> 

 

----------

## squanto

You need "scsi emulation" in your ata ide section of kernel config, and in scsi section you need:

```
<*> SCSI support

--- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

< >   SCSI disk support

< >   SCSI tape support

< >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

<*>   SCSI CD-ROM support

[ ]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

(2) Maximum number of CDROM devices that can be loaded as modules

<*>   SCSI generic support              
```

That is how I do it.  with menuconfig. I don't use any modules.

Then in your /boot/grub/menu.lst you need to at then end of the section that contains the kernel you use, put "hdc=ide-scsi" so that it gets passed to the kernel at boot up.

see here as well:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14153&highlight=ide+scsi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13742&highlight=ide+scsi

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13893&highlight=ide+scsi

 *nano wrote:*   

> and u should chmod 666 /dev/pg*
> 
> and sg*

 

I have never heard this before, and I definitely didn't do it, but my ide burner works fine.

Andrew

----------

## line72

do an lsmod and show us what modules you have loaded.  Just because you did an hdc=ide-scsi doesn't mean the modules acutally got loaded.  Check your list and make sure ide-scsi is on it, if not, try modprobe ide-scsi, then cdrecord -scanbus

If this works you need to add ide-scsi to your /etc/modules.autoload

/Line72

----------

## Lasker

http://archive.linuxfromscratch.org/mail-archives/blfs-support/2001/06/0828.html

This one solved all my burner problems (the info is pretty compact too). It explains how to use devfs instead of the older static stuff, which makes life a bit easier with cdrecord.  :Smile: 

----------

## maor

still got the same problem try evrything in the last 4 day still don't work

don't know what else to do any suggestion.

----------

## Rhiz()m3

I had the same problem with the same questions.  Rac cleared most of them up here:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14153 Now cdrecord works great.

----------

## maor

thx for the replay but all my defenition seems to be ok i think the problem may be in the devfsd.conf what line should appear there i wrote

REGISTER       ^sg0$ PERMISSIONS root.cdrw 666

maybe it's need to be somthing els cause i found that i have no device

in /dev/scsi/ lke it should be.

----------

## maor

ok thx for all u who helped finally got it worked it was a stupid mistake

and thx to u all u where great

----------

## fryfrog

i'm trying to get this setup myself.  i've read about 5 or 6 threads about it, and i believe i have tried everything mentioned.  i'm not sure what i am doing wrong :)

kernel line:

kernel /boot/bzImage-2.4.19-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3 append="hdb=ide-scsi" vga=733

(have tried with " hdb=ide-scsi" and "hdb=scsi" also)

```

# dmesg | grep scsi

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 append=" hdb=ide-scsi" vga=733

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

# dmesg | grep hdb

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 append=" hdb=ide-scsi" vga=733

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hdb: Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 8100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1024kB Cache, DMA

```

```

<*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

<*>   SCSI emulation support

<*>   SCSI support

<*>   SCSI disk support

<*>   SCSI CD-ROM support

< >   SCSI generic support

```

i am re-compiling kernel with generic support now, just in case that is the problem... but any suggestions would be welcome.  i've even added a few lines to /etc/modules.d/aliases!

```

alias block-major-11 scsi_hostadapter

alias block-major-21 scsi_hostadapter

alias scsi_hostadapter ide-scsi

alias /dev/scsi* scsi-host

```

the ide cdwriter just will not show up in /dev/scsi.  it is still on the ide bus.  the only thing i can think of is to NOT compile in ide-cdrom support and see what happens.

----------

## fryfrog

bah, removing "ide-cdrom" support from the kernel fixed everything.  i'm wondering why i can't have ide-cdrom and scsi-cdrom and ide-scsi?

----------

## pilla

Because you cannot access the devices using two drivers at the same time. You can have both as modules and then load the one you want at a certain time, I think. 

Anyway, this is well document (not a bug, but a feature  :Cool:  )

 *fryfrog wrote:*   

> bah, removing "ide-cdrom" support from the kernel fixed everything.  i'm wondering why i can't have ide-cdrom and scsi-cdrom and ide-scsi?

 

----------

## fryfrog

ahhhh, so there is no way of telling it which kernel driver to use ?  i see how using modules would have fixed this :)

----------

## dioxmat

 *maor wrote:*   

> ok thx for all u who helped finally got it worked it was a stupid mistake
> 
> 

 

and what was it hum ? :)

----------

